# Pulled pork topped Crisp Baked Potato



## dirtsailor2003 (May 19, 2013)

I used Mr T's crisp baked potato recipe for the tater. I re-heated some vac packed pulled pork and topped the tater with it.

I edited the thread to include Mr. T's recipe from his thread:

"The following is from my cookbook " Mr. T's Favorite Recipes" this is not an endorsement, just fact."
*Crisp Baked Potato*​Ingredients:

1 large russet potato (If it looks like Mr. Potato Head, you've got the right one.)

canola oil to coat

kosher salt

Preparation:

Position racks in the top and bottom thirds of oven and preheat to 450°. Wash potatoes thoroughly with a stiff brush and cold running water then dry, do not pierce.  Place in a bowl and lightly coat with oil. Sprinkle with kosher salt and place potato on middle rack of oven. Place a baking sheet pan on the lower rack to catch any drippings.

Bake 45 minutes (depending on size) until skin is crisp, but flesh beneath feels soft.  Serve by creating a dotted line of holes from end to end with a fork, then crack the spud open by squeezing the ends toward one another. It will pop right open so be aware of escaping steam.

Chef's note:  If cooking more than 4 potatoes, you'll need to extend the cooking time by up to 15 minutes.













8756242890_1daed36416_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 19, 2013


















8755124689_914bb9d223_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 19, 2013


















8755123551_77f50f5889_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ May 19, 2013


----------



## aztexkid (May 19, 2013)

It's a good thing I just ate after finishing my very first smoke, because otherwise this would make me very hungry, It looks awesome !! I hope to do a butt next weekend so I may try to see how closely i can recreate it. Thanks for the pics and the idea for the near future.


----------



## jaybone (May 19, 2013)

Looks great!  Bet it tasted real good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 19, 2013)

AzTexKid said:


> It's a good thing I just ate after finishing my very first smoke, because otherwise this would make me very hungry, It looks awesome !! I hope to do a butt next weekend so I may try to see how closely i can recreate it. Thanks for the pics and the idea for the near future.


Thanks! It was really tasty!

Another tasty option is to top potato skins with pulled pork, bbq sauce and smoked cheese, crumbled up bacon. Put them under the broiler until the cheese is melted and bubbly. Now that;s a tater skin!


----------



## themule69 (May 20, 2013)

looks great.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## seenred (May 20, 2013)

Looks delicious, DS!  This goes on the "to do" list.

Red


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 20, 2013)

Looking good DS, hope you enjoyed.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone, they were tasty! Next time I make mashed taters, I'll bake them like this and save the skins for some pulled pork tater skins!


----------



## turnandburn (May 20, 2013)

looks amazing. something i might be trying very very soon. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## s2k9k (May 20, 2013)

Looks Awesome!!!
I like to call it "A pig in a potato patch".....gotta cover it in smoked cheese though!!!


----------



## foamheart (May 20, 2013)

Boy that looks good, and toping a potato skin ....... Genius!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 20, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Looks Awesome!!!
> I like to call it "A pig in a potato patch".....gotta cover it in smoked cheese though!!!


I was too lazy to grate the cheese! When I do the tater skins stuffed with pulled pork they get sauteed Walla Walla sweets, jalapenos, bbq sauce, crumbled bacon, and smoked cheese. Yumm!


----------



## smoke slinger (May 21, 2013)

Thats one good looking tater, makes me hungry for lunch and its just a little to early......lol.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2013)

smoke slinger said:


> Thats one good looking tater, makes me hungry for lunch and its just a little to early......lol.....


Thanks Smoke Slinger! Thankfully for me it's Breakfast time!


----------



## sqwib (May 21, 2013)

Kudos for a great recipe.

And extra Kudos for some great MONEY SHOTS!

Meat and potatoes SMF style!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2013)

SQWIB said:


> Kudos for a great recipe.
> 
> And extra Kudos for some great MONEY SHOTS!
> 
> Meat and potatoes SMF style!


Thanks!! The tater was tasty! Mr T's crsipy baked tater recipe really makes the skin stand out. I will be doing this method from now on, except next time I'm using smoked serrano salt!

As a kid growing up I would regularly chop up steak and add it to my potato so the pulled pork stuffed on there was a had to do idea! Smoked cheesus and some chopped up hatch chiles or jalaeno would be a great addition too.


----------



## hambone1950 (May 21, 2013)

A great idea and it looks reeeeeally tasty. Nice work. :yahoo:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 21, 2013)

Hambone1950 said:


> A great idea and it looks reeeeeally tasty. Nice work.


Thanks HB, it was tasty!


----------



## kathrynn (May 22, 2013)

At some of the local BBQ joints they do the stuffed taters....a favorite of mine....like it "all the way"....which is pp, sour cream, cheese, butter and bacon too.  Carb overload!

Love it!  Made me drool!  AGAIN!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> At some of the local BBQ joints they do the stuffed taters....a favorite of mine....like it "all the way"....which is pp, sour cream, cheese, butter and bacon too.  Carb overload!
> 
> Love it!  Made me drool!  AGAIN!
> 
> Kat


Thanks Kat! We load up our tater skins too. This weekend I am smoking a turkey, so we will probably do mashers. I'll make some of my tater skins and post them up!


----------



## kathrynn (May 22, 2013)

This weekend....I am going to do some practicing on what I have learned in the past 2 comps.  Have 2 butts, 2 briskets....one has sold....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.....some chicken thighs....and some sausages.  Having some folks come over Sunday for the Pool Opening.

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> This weekend....I am going to do some practicing on what I have learned in the past 2 comps.  Have 2 butts, 2 briskets....one has sold....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great feast. If you were here I'd tell them to bring the ice skates!


----------



## aztexkid (May 23, 2013)

Ok, I need some help please. I have searched without success to find  "Mr T's Crisp Potato Recipe." If anyone has a link to it could you please share it. I tried googling it as well. Thanks in advance


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 23, 2013)

AzTexKid said:


> Ok, I need some help please. I have searched without success to find  "Mr T's Crisp Potato Recipe." If anyone has a link to it could you please share it. I tried googling it as well. Thanks in advance


It's in this thread, maybe on the last page or next to last page.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133806/ugly-duckling-dry-aged-salt-crusted-prime-rib-roast-q-view


----------



## aztexkid (May 23, 2013)

Thank you very much  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   !!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 23, 2013)

AzTexKid said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't drool too much over Mr T's ugly steak!!!


----------



## aztexkid (May 23, 2013)

Looks ugly enough to melt in my mouth, rare, just the way I like em !


----------



## reinhard (May 24, 2013)

Learn something new all the time!! They look very tasty. I'll have to look up T's recipe. Reinhard


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 24, 2013)

Reinhard said:


> Learn something new all the time!! They look very tasty. I'll have to look up T's recipe. Reinhard


I edited the first post in this thread to include the recipe from Mr T.


----------

